# Expectations/Predictions for new Animal Crossing?



## Heyden

sorry if this is in the wrong section/ already made or not allowed 

But yeah, title says it all, what do you expect or predict to be in the next Animal Crossing game (if there is)

? I hope to see a raise in the amount of villagers you have
?I also really want the option to choose where they move into lol
?Easier to places paths and should be able to stack more things than just fruit
?More Octopus villagers :3
?As for predictions, its probably going to be for the New 3DS or Wii U :/ IDK


----------



## FlaaffyTaaffy

Bigger town, slope in middle of town again, forked rivers again, and more pwps. Maybe, hopefully, more pesonalities. Also, the ability to place patterns in front of doors.


----------



## Ku_otaku1

-Be able to transfer money through ATM instead of dropping millions of bells
-have a layout for pwps so you can place them without getting them same irritating msg that it won't fit there. Also be able to rotate them.
-I want hills! Also have the town two leveled with a ramp or bridge. I know some people hate this but I love it!
-Have a "move" feature so like after a certain amount of time you have the option to move maps and take your villages with you, you would loose pwps but it would be great to get a fresh start without losing your mayjor, villagers, money. Idk thought it would be cool!


----------



## kakuloo

We'll probably see some sort of functionality with Amiibos.  My guess?  Villager Amiibo cards.  There's no much profit for Nintendo in making little figurines of all the villagers (especially since there are some that just aren't that popular.   =<  I love you, still, Beardo <3).  But little cards?  Easy Peasy.  They've even done it before with the E-Reader cards, back in the Gamecube version!

I'd love to be able to send mail to a registered friend's town WITHOUT having to actually be in their town.  Email style.  

I'm hoping that it's on the Wii U so my mom can finally play again.  She can't see the little 3DS screen, nor can her hands manipulate the smaller buttons.  I want to be able to give her the game she most enjoys on a system she can actually use.


----------



## August

Excuse me for being a bit of a n00b, but since this is the only AC game I've ever played I'm going to base this off of what I've seen in AC:NL. I'd love to have the ability to choose were my villagers move! Being able to have sort of an open world would also be really cool! Like imagine that you save your friends town and can visit is without wireless, it becomes a part of the map! 

Has anyone played My Sims for the DS? If AC had a map set up similar to that I'd die.


----------



## Tinkalila

hopes:
- return of houses being all together like in acgc? idk i like that.
- more shops
- more places to go outside your town
- bigger beach
predictions:
- AC FOR WII U GET HYPE


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

FlaaffyTaaffy said:


> Bigger town, slope in middle of town again, forked rivers again, and more pwps. Maybe, hopefully, more pesonalities. Also, the ability to place patterns in front of doors.



NOOO NOT THE SLOPE

-bigger town
-another shop? Like maybe.. A turnip shop?
-more bugs and fish
-more badges


----------



## Javocado

I predict the return of Wisp!


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I wish we can have the ability to stack flowers. It takes forever moving flowers around and this would be more convenient.


----------



## queertactics

It'll be WiiU, I think. So I'm not gonna get it. But I hope they do the Tanning Salon thing.


----------



## kakuloo

thatawkwardkid said:


> I wish we can have the ability to stack flowers. It takes forever moving flowers around and this would be more convenient.



Bouquets! ^_^


----------



## Popsy

For paths to be actual real things, not like patterns on the ground.
More stuff to be sold in the cafe, not just coffee.
More flower types.
To go exploring in like a forest area where you can catch exclusive fish and there's like a new NPC there who asks you to do certain tasks.


----------



## oath2order

I'mma be very critical and realistic about what I'm expecting and predicting based off my own views and what people said here.

Expectations
What I *want* to happen.

Placing patterns in front of doors has a strong possibility of actually happening. I still don't see why not (FlaaffyTaafy's suggestion)
Layout for PWPs (Ku_otaku10
Sending mail without being in their town (kakuloo)



Predictions
What I *think* will happen.

Amiibo cards. Most likely AC Villager Trading card packs similar to that of Pokemon cards. (kakuloo)
Stacking flowers. They can call it a bouquet. (thatawkwardkid, kakuloo)

Not Likely
What I *don't* think will happen.

Tanning Salon. I just don't think this will happen because I don't think Nintendo thinks race is in issue. Right now the big controversy in gaming is women in video games. That's more of a focus for Nintendo, and all companies to be working on, rather than race. (queertactics, et al)
More things sold in the cafe (Popsy)
Paths to be actual things (Popsy)
Forest area (Popsy)
Moving feature (Ku_otaku1)
New shops. I dunno, I don't think we'll get a new shop this game.
Return of houses being together. With the ability to place your house anywhere, they're most likely never going back. (Tinkalia)
More places to go outside of your town. Just not likely. (Tinkalia)


----------



## Geoni

Cooking.


----------



## Ku_otaku1

Dad said:


> Cooking.




Cooking would be awesome


----------



## penguins

i want the personalities to be more outgoing and non-repetitive 
like they were in acgc


----------



## Geoni

Well...cooking is more or less what I'd like to see, but if they treat this the way they did City Folk, it's likely that they'll just slap a new skin on an old game and introduce like one or two new features because that's easier. 

I'd like to see a game that isn't top down (gamecube) nor rolling log (the rest). I'm probably the minority there though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And so cooking probably wouldn't happen. Although using fruits and fish and maybe a few new things wouldn't make it too hard. Cooking octopus and frog would be awkward though.


----------



## DarkOnyx

oath2order said:


> I'mma be very critical and realistic about what I'm expecting and predicting based off my own views and what people said here.
> 
> Expectations
> What I *want* to happen.
> 
> Placing patterns in front of doors has a strong possibility of actually happening. I still don't see why not (FlaaffyTaafy's suggestion)
> Layout for PWPs (Ku_otaku10
> Sending mail without being in their town (kakuloo)
> 
> 
> 
> Predictions
> What I *think* will happen.
> 
> Amiibo cards. Most likely AC Villager Trading card packs similar to that of Pokemon cards. (kakuloo)
> Stacking flowers. They can call it a bouquet. (thatawkwardkid, kakuloo)
> 
> Not Likely
> What I *don't* think will happen.
> 
> Tanning Salon. I just don't think this will happen because I don't think Nintendo thinks race is in issue. Right now the big controversy in gaming is women in video games. That's more of a focus for Nintendo, and all companies to be working on, rather than race. (queertactics, et al)
> More things sold in the cafe (Popsy)
> Paths to be actual things (Popsy)
> Forest area (Popsy)
> Moving feature (Ku_otaku1)
> New shops. I dunno, I don't think we'll get a new shop this game.
> Return of houses being together. With the ability to place your house anywhere, they're most likely never going back. (Tinkalia)
> More places to go outside of your town. Just not likely. (Tinkalia)



Woman in gaming isn't much of a deal with Nintendo. They have a lot of them in their games, because unlike the other gaming companies, they have games that don't involve war,guns,racism,sexism,anger,depression,killing for no reason,etc.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dad said:


> Cooking.



I don't think cooking would be a good idea for this kind of game. It'd feel so out of place, unless you want to add more advanced gardening, repairing broken electonics, tinkering, etc. But then it'd just me a Sim's remake.


----------



## Boidoh

I want the Shopping Card to come back. It would be great to just shop using what you have in your ABD.


----------



## LaceGloves

Boidoh said:


> I want the Shopping Card to come back. It would be great to just shop using what you have in your ABD.



Yesss. I agree


----------



## DarkOnyx

I hope they add a sprinkler public work project. It could water all of the flowers within three-five spaces.


----------



## jupisan

I want to leave town thats one thing I liked about CF. 
For basements to count in HHA again. 
To see Isabelle's house. 
For the balloons to have different exclusive sets that isnt the balloon set.


----------



## Wholockian

FlaaffyTaaffy said:


> Also, the ability to place patterns in front of doors.


YES

I also want to see different types of houses (apartments, bungalows etc)
Competition for gracie
MORE HAIRSTYLES


----------



## CCwolsey

I hope the next AC game is for the New 3DS, but a part of me is only saying that because I don't have a WII U. Anyways a few things I want to see in the next game are

*Smarter villager A.I., The villagers are kind of basic in the actions that they can perform, like for example when they have a net out I never actually see them trying to catch bugs or a shovel out I never actually see them dig for anything, they just walk around with it out and eventually put it away. I do see them fish though so that's nice. 

*Easier path laying, I don't have paths in my town and that's simply because it takes way too long to go into the designs section of the inventory and click on the path you want to lay down. They should make it so you can "map" your paths to one of the face buttons and then in 1 click it lays it down. That would be so much better. 

*Take out grass deterioration, I really hate how the grass dies if you run on it too much. It makes the town look like crap but I don't want to have to walk everywhere I go and I don't want to lay down paths because (see above reason). This just feels like a game mechanic that could be taken out and no one would miss it.


----------



## Boccages

On my Wii U and please bring back Olive from the GameCube version.




As far as graphics go, I want a total redesign. Keep the aesthetic of the Animal Crossing series but use the close third person perspective and the cell-shaded graphics of The Legend of Zelda: the Wind Waker. *I was walking around on Outset Island in the Wind Waker HD and kept on telling myself : this is how the next Animal Crossing game should look and play like*. The bright visuals, the far draw distance, the lively and warm ambiance, the "homey" feeling. Please, PLEASE, do away with the rolling visual dynamic that has been applied since the Nintendo DS days because that console was not powerful enough to draw everything on screen at the same time.


----------



## Mr. Marowak

Different skin tones. This was mentioned somewhere else on the forum, but the basic idea is that skin tone can be chosen at the start of the game without having a "what is your skin tone" question. This would allow players with darker skin to create a character that feels more like themselves. For example, the player (in the first person sorta view at the start of every new save) stumbles and scrapes their knee while getting on whatever vehicle is used to transport you to town. Rover comes to your aid and offers several skin-colored bandages to patch it up. Whichever one the player chooses will become their skin tone for their character. 

A tanning booth type area in Harriet's store was mentioned also, which could be used to alter skin tones after the initial setup. While not a bad idea per se, giving the player the choice would create a larger diversity of avatars to play as from the get go.


----------



## Astro Cake

Maybe the observatory will return.


----------



## spCrossing

-15+ Villager limit
-Please for the love of god bring back Emerald.
-Bigger towns without that annoying acre system.
-Sports Fair
-Different skin tones
-Better Villager conversations.
-Different stuff I'm too lazy to list down.


----------



## Rasha

I expect them to add more species Like Bats and Ferrets. I'm personally crossing my fingers for Fox villagers, oh please nintendo let it happen! and please make them look nothing like crazy redd :/


----------



## PlasmaPower

I'm hoping they can make it so villagers can sell fish that are in their houses.


----------



## Jake

R-Cookies said:


> I expect them to add more species Like Bats and Ferrets. I'm personally crossing my fingers for Fox villagers, oh please nintendo let it happen! and please make them look nothing like crazy redd :/



foxes wouldn't happen i dont think, since we have redd
there are no villagers that are the same species as special characters - no giraffes, hedgehogs, raccoons/tanuki, axolotl, owls, sloths, etc...


----------



## kaylagirl

This may be silly, but I'd love to see villagers actually catch fish instead of just having their pole in the water, catch bugs instead of just holding the net, actually dig while holding the shovel. Also, I'd love them to interact with each other more! Maybe, if we're still mayor, we can choose where villagers place their houses as well? Oooh, and maybe our villager can work at any of the stores! Also more PWPs and a bigger town? And if we visit a friend's town, it would be so cute if we could bring one or two of our own villagers to visit them as well! My list can go on forever, but I'd love, love, love to see all of those!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I have my fingers crossed for it not being on the Wii U! I don't want to have to buy a console I don't really want just for Animal Crossing... At least for the 3DS, there's other games I'd like to play, so I'd consider getting the new one if it's on there. But not just on the Wii U.

Surly they can make it so it's compatible on both? Without much effort.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Some features I want:


Donation by animals, not just humans, so we don't have to say that humans are the master race.
Improved animal AI (say, they actually shake fruit trees and pick the fruit up).
Return of the various animals we missed (like Huggy and Flash).
Ability to change maps without having to destroy your file.
Changing Lily's catchphrase back to "toady".
Once an animal is friends enough with you, having them ask to be your assistant mayor (only possible if you're the mayor).
Locking animals you have fondness with in your town.
Having Kapp'n no longer speak like the overly stereotypical pirate (as with the OVA).
Having the option to disable the ability to compete in the Fishing Tourney after you complete your first one (same with the Bug-Off).
Changing Ribbot's chatchphrase back to "zzzzrrrbbitt".
Giving other player characters the option to be the mayor.
Making dirt/cobblestone/brick/paved/street paths an actual feature, and not some design feature at the Able Sisters. 
Having the ability to customize your legwear and more.
Improved town-tune customization quality (say, changing the pitch, adding a drum-beat to it, and up to 32 notes).
The grand return of Booker and Copper being in the same town.
Pokemon and Kirby items being viable fortune cookie items.
Improved selection of items in Brewster's Cafe.

That should cover it.


----------



## 727

i agree thoraofasgard i really hope it's on 3ds too.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

We alREADY have Animal Crossing for 3DS!


----------



## unintentional

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> We alREADY have Animal Crossing for 3DS!



then on the NEW3ds 

I'd personally like to bring back to robots (Sprocket, and/or Mow and Bow- you count them as robots.)
improved AI
Skin Tone option
To improve on the personalities they have instead of add more
more inventory space
ability to have more villagers (not to place the houses, that's a rather dumb idea, imho.)
Be able to have more pattern space

I don't know, I'm not very picky c:


----------



## 727

yeah Saint_Jimmy on the new 3ds i'm willing to get on of those if ac is option.do you know if new3ds is already available or is still going to be awhile yet?


----------



## Rasha

what if they made it exclusive to the new 3ds? >.>


----------



## spCrossing

Nobody likes the Wii U here, and I'm sad. :C

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Pokemon and Kirby items being viable fortune cookie items.


Yeah, why aren't they're items for Kirby and Pokemon in Animal Crossing?
They added stuff from Metroid, Star Fox, and F-Zero. I don't see why not Kirby and Pokemon.


----------



## PlasmaPower

spCrossing said:


> Nobody likes the Wii U here, and I'm sad. :C
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Yeah, why aren't they're items for Kirby and Pokemon in Animal Crossing?
> They added stuff from Metroid, Star Fox, and F-Zero. I don't see why not Kirby and Pokemon.



Xenoblade and Kid Icarus too.


----------



## unintentional

727 said:


> yeah Saint_Jimmy on the new 3ds i'm willing to get on of those if ac is option.do you know if new3ds is already available or is still going to be awhile yet?



I dont think I'll be willing to pour out money for a new console when I just got the 3dsXL for chirstmas, tbh.  But if the new ac game came out on it, I'd want it sooner.

I think it's going to be a while, I don't really kee up with that news.


----------



## 727

thanks well i wonder who does keep up with news and give out legit information because i'm curious especially about the cost.i got my 3dsxl last june so i understand.


----------



## unintentional

727 said:


> thanks well i wonder who does keep up with news and give out legit information because i'm curious especially about the cost.i got my 3dsxl last june so i understand.



A quick search (since I'm trying to take my mind off things) says "The company plans to release the New 3DS XL at $199.99 in "new red" and "new black" in the U.S." but who knows.  If it's that much and I'll be able to get a job, I'd probably be able to buy it since I donthave to pay any bills.  And the Dallas News says "It’s looking like Nintendo’s New 3DS is coming to the US next month"  But I guess we should just wait since the price could drop, if it sells like some are thinking it will.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I'm just saying, I'm expecting long hair too.


----------



## 727

that doesn't sound that much Saint_Jimmy because  that's how much the 3dsxl is. mine was bought for me so that's what it cost  well when you  add the warranty + protection plan then it's more.please let be the cost because i can save up for it.


----------



## Ghost Soda

please, for the love of Madokami, PLEASE get rid of grass erosion. it wasn't fun the first time and it's not fun now.

also, bring back Natasha the squirrel. <3


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Bring back these:
Bea
Plucky
Flash (reconfigured to Smug)
Natasha
Meow & Bow
Kit (renamed Congry)
Olive
Jubei
Tarou
June
Faith
Mouse!Carmen (renamed Karmen)
And these:
Yodel
Louie
Ursala
Gen
Woolio (reconfigured to Smug)
Koharu
Also these:
Gonzo
Twirp
Admiral
Boris
Sue E. Dinner
And these:
Buzz
Chuck
Joe
Spike
Murphy
Belle
Flossie
Ketchup (renamed Tomatina)
Carrot (renamed Carrotella)
Marcy
Megumi
Patricia
Penny
Rio deJaneiro
Sandy
Madame Rosa
Aisle
Poko
****
Chico


----------



## spCrossing

Can we please bring back Koharu?







She's so cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Xenoblade and Kid Icarus too.


Yeah those two as well.

It'll be so cool to have the Monado displayed in my house.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Yeah, we could also have WarioWare items and stuff.


----------



## PlasmaPower

How about Fire Emblem?

You know what would be cool? If Animal Crossing does end up on the Wii U, there could be amiibo support, where like if you scan a Shulk Amiibo in there, you get Shulk's entire outfit for Animal Crossing.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

And, every April Fools Day, you could get a CDi Mario/Zelda gag gift from the Nooklings' Fortune Cookie Service.


----------



## Boidoh

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> And, every April Fools Day, you could get a CDi Mario/Zelda gag gift from the Nooklings' Fortune Cookie Service.



This is a great idea. 

Fortune #91 - A princess will be excused.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Fortune #95: There will be times when you wonder what's for dinner.


----------



## Ku_otaku1

I really want to be able to have a treehouse as your house in the next game, or a beach house would be cool


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Ku_otaku1 said:


> I really want to be able to have a treehouse as your house in the next game, or a beach house would be cool



[yzma]It'll be Brilliant, *Brilliant, BRILLIANT!!*[/yzma]


----------



## oath2order

R-Cookies said:


> what if they made it exclusive to the new 3ds? >.>



Never happening


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Another thing they could bring back is the part where you bang your shovel 3 times against any closed shop and you could visit that shop and you'd see their PJs.


----------



## jobby47

Something that I want is for them to bring NES games back in the next game.


----------



## peppermintys

Personally I liked it when the museum was out in your town, and not in the shopping area? I feel like that's probably not a popular idea though. I really like the idea of cooking as mentioned by others, but I can't see it happening unfortunately. 

I'd also like to be able to send gifts to friends instead of only villagers. Like perhaps if you need to trade something, instead of going over to someones town, you could send it through the mail. That would be great.


----------



## Eirrinn

If its on the New 3ds and not the wii u ima be upset lmao


----------



## unintentional

727 said:


> that doesn't sound that much Saint_Jimmy because  that's how much the 3dsxl is. mine was bought for me so that's what it cost  well when you  add the warranty + protection plan then it's more.please let be the cost because i can save up for it.



yeah.  Plus you get that extended warranty from CN when you put in the code/serial number/thing.

On topic:
Long hair.  I'd love to be able to have long hair in my virtual life, when in real life if it gets too long it gets too frizzy and tangled.
Add back some villagers
Bring back NES games (just started being able to play them and I wish they continued on that more)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eirrinn said:


> If its on the New 3ds and not the wii u ima be upset lmao



Either way I'll have to save up for it
or just be a bum and play it on my friends' stuff hah


----------



## oath2order

Considering how you can buy Excitebike, Legend of Zelda, Donkey Kong, Super Mario Bros, Tennis. Baseball, Balloon Fight, Clu Clu Land, Donkey Kong Jr, Punch Out, and Ice Climber on the eShop, I doubt NES games will ever be in games again


----------



## unintentional

oath2order said:


> Considering how you can buy Excitebike, Legend of Zelda, Donkey Kong, Super Mario Bros, Tennis. Baseball, Balloon Fight, Clu Clu Land, Donkey Kong Jr, Punch Out, and Ice Climber on the eShop, I doubt NES games will ever be in games again



but
freebies man
I don't have any money to go to the eShop tbh


----------



## PlasmaPower

For Pete to get over his flight-phobia just because a villager shot him out of the sky in Wild World?



jobby47 said:


> Something that I want is for them to bring NES games back in the next game.



But then Nintendo wouldn't be making money off of Virtual Console...


----------



## oath2order

Saint_Jimmy said:


> but
> freebies man
> I don't have any money to go to the eShop tbh



well they won't do the NES games since they want people to spend money


----------



## unintentional

oath2order said:


> well they won't do the NES games since they want people to spend money



True

I just want something like that to come back in the new game, tbh


----------



## PlasmaPower

I'd like to see Blathers and Celeste actually interact. Like for example, Celeste could be embarrassed by her older brother's entomophobia.


----------



## Boccages

Eirrinn said:


> If its on the New 3ds and not the wii u ima be upset lmao



I'm going to be quite mad at Nintendo too... Wii U needs Animal Crossing.


----------



## TaMock

My HUGE Expectation is the better graphics, even though we already know that if its coming on wiiU.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

How about some MORE color contacts? Like red, purple, yellow, pink, green, aquamarine...


----------



## oath2order

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> How about some MORE color contacts? Like red, purple, yellow, pink, green, aquamarine...



Surprised that isn't already in the game, given the multitude of hair colors.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Spoiler: Things they could add



More money
The return of a multitude of removed villagers
More color contacts
Skin color changes
Improved town tune interactability
Handwritten letters and bulletin notes
CDi Gag Gifts
Sonic, Pokemon, Xenoblade, Fire Emblem, Mega Man Fortune Cookie items
Balloons carrying old cards Nintendo made back in the 1890's
Titanium tools
Return of Serena
Secret Bases akin to Hoenn, only you need your tools instead of Secret Power
New design options (e.g. pants, hat choices)
Second Dream Suite that lets you create an obstacle course
More song genres for KK to riff (Dubstep, Pop, etc.)
More locations set to spring, fall, winter
New areas where you can find certain bugs/fish (e.g.forest, mountains, clouds)
Mobile radio
Extra area for tools
Rain and snow water the flowers
Amiibo support (villagers, Nintendo clothes)
Tamagotchi-esque simulation of your NPCs that you can get once you're friends enough with someone
Option to get a specific NPC to wear one of your designs
Actual road-esque paths that you can get as a PWP
Ability to pass your mayoral duties on to another human player
Improved animal AI
Playable animal characters that you can color, give features to, and name
Long hair


----------



## PlasmaPower

What about letting us start a second town?


----------



## P.K.

Please make the Nooklings stop asking me if I know how to use wrapping paper every time I buy it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Add those 2 things to the list...


----------



## oath2order

PlasmaPower said:


> What about letting us start a second town?



Never happening.



P.K. said:


> Please make the Nooklings stop asking me if I know how to use wrapping paper every time I buy it.



YES


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

OK, take the 2nd town part off the list...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

OK, I can make do with that. How about a sort of Amie-like feature in the game once you're friends enough with someone...


----------



## oath2order

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> OK, I can make do with that. How about a sort of Amie-like feature in the game once you're friends enough with someone...



what exactly do you mean


----------



## Anampses

oath2order said:


> what exactly do you mean


Referencing the feature to interact with your Pokemon individually in first-person view using the 3DS camera & stylus a la Nintendogs.


----------



## Shimmer

I really hope that they make the villagers conversations more interesting. It's gotten duller over the years.
Ss well, please oh please let us place paths in front of doors! >_<

A bigger villager limit would be awesome, as well as more new villager types. They're always fun.


----------



## PlasmaPower

This game needs more Waluigi.

He is so sexy.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

And add those 2 to the Big List of Expectations...


----------



## DCB

Honestly, I hope it's for the new 3DS or that they at least pull a Smash 4 and release it for both Wii U and the new 3DS. I don't know. I just feel like I could better justify buying a new handheld system for one game since I know I would play it because it would be convenient for me. I don't know how often I would play a Wii U, and I wouldn't want to get it for one game I might grow tired of after a couple of months.

As for hopes for the next AC:

I want writing letters to be easier. Perhaps there could be a list of suggested words/phrases, like _friend_, _hello_, _How are you?_, etc. Also, I'm not sure if this is possible now, but I think it would be neat if you could hang a letter on your wall. If someone were to go up to it and interact with it, they would be brought to a screen to read the letter.


----------



## DCB

Another thing I want:

-When buying an item {except for tools and plants}, I think it would be nice to have some indication of whether or not you already have that item. Maybe by some different coloring of the text {blue if you don't have it, red if you do have it}, or the shop owner could add in, "You already own this item. Do you still want it?"

e.g., "Ah, some *plank flooring*. A fine item, yes? The price is *800 Bells*. You already own this item. Are you still interested in buying?"


----------



## Candy_Rose

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Bring back these:
> Bea
> Plucky
> Flash (reconfigured to Smug)
> Natasha
> Meow & Bow
> Kit (renamed Congry)
> Olive
> Jubei
> Tarou
> June
> Faith
> Mouse!Carmen (renamed Karmen)
> And these:
> Yodel
> Louie
> Ursala
> Gen
> Woolio (reconfigured to Smug)
> Koharu
> Also these:
> Gonzo
> Twirp
> Admiral
> Boris
> Sue E. Dinner
> And these:
> Buzz
> Chuck
> Joe
> Spike
> Murphy
> Belle
> Flossie
> Ketchup (renamed Tomatina)
> Carrot (renamed Carrotella)
> Marcy
> Megumi
> Patricia
> Penny
> Rio deJaneiro
> Sandy
> Madame Rosa
> Aisle
> Poko
> ****
> Chico



I totally agree with you! Especially on Woolio being reconfigured to smug type.  Woolio was one of my FAVORITE characters EVER on gamecube.  

I also want to have Maddie, Cleo, and Rhoda too. 

As for content, It would be nice if they brought back stuff like the sports fair and morning aerobics.  

I really want to see more interactive PWP's and even something like the observatory from WW and CF, but with improved capabilities, like being able to see comets and stuff.


----------



## effluo

I also want a pale pink peppy deer please..

I just hope we get more PWP's.. Especially ones you can interact with.

I want a lake that freezes in the winter that you and the villagers can ice skate on.

Most important I want the NPC's to remember I am the mayor. I know a couple do..
It's like they have Alzheimer's and act like they are seeing me for the first time. :/


----------



## vbunny

I'd love to see the option to upgrade your villagers' homes. I keep on worrying that my fun loving residents may one day go full Marxist on me and overthrow the Bourgeoisie class!... who in this case would be me, Joan, and Tom Nook!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Make. Them. Happen.


----------



## snapdragon

More new villagers! Maybe 2 new personality types (one for females and one for males) too!


----------



## P.K.

Expand the wolf and octopus villager pool. Four of the wolves are crankies and 2 are snooties while there's 1 normal and smug. I just think the wolves need more diversity in personalities. As for the octopi... well... I don't need to explain that.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

P.K. said:


> Expand the wolf and octopus villager pool. Four of the wolves are crankies and 2 are snooties while there's 1 normal and smug. I just think the wolves need more diversity in personalities. As for the octopi... well... I don't need to explain that.



Well, there's Tarou and Dobie...








Also, female lions.


----------



## P.K.

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Well, there's Tarou and Dobie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, female lions.



Well yeah but they weren't brought back. Hopefully they will along with some other villagers but it's probably just wishful thinking.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Me and my friends actually put together a list of 1,000 ideas for the next game.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Off topic... Why is your sig just Chinese letters?


----------



## Boccages

Man, this is getting quite painful. I cannot wait to get a confirmation of an Animal Crossing game coming to Wii U. I do think Nintendo made a big mistake by not announcing or working on one earlier. Why ? The Japanese buy more Animal Crossing games than Zelda games... It would have launched the japanese sales of the Wii U into the atmosphere.


----------



## Brobasaur

Let us design the layout of our town at the beginning instead of restarting a hundred times. 
I'd also like a way to lock villagers in to keep them from moving out.


----------



## phamafy

All I want is a banking system. It's annoying to drop off 20 million bells. Why not transfer the bells?!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Yes. Yes. ALL of my yes.


----------



## pika62221

Everything right now is speculation. Will it be on the Wii U? Only Nintendo knows. Fans guess it's going to be like the Mario Kart games (alternate between console and handheld), use Amiibo, bigger, etc. Nintendo developers are obviously working on it right now, whether they pull a Smash Brothers, and release 2 games (New 3DS/Wii U) that both use something with NFC. I'm sure they've already jotted down ideas, and are working on integrating them into the games. They're supposed to release some news about the series this year, and seriously, I doubt they'll release villager Amiibo given the production numbers they'd have to do (over 300 villagers), so we're more likely to see a return of the cards like the e-cards from years ago, especially since they announced making cards instead of statues for future games. They have wanted to tie the console version into the handheld version since it was first ported to the GameCube (GBA/GC link cable), so they're going to want to try to tie the 3DS/New 3DS to the Wii U in some way. I'm sure whatever release they do will sell at least a million copies. Even GC's less than 22 million install base managed a couple million copies sold.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Hmm.

You're right.


----------



## loreiid

i think that more features and pwps would be cool. Also bringing back some characters from older games would be the best.


----------



## Geneve

I'd hope for more storage space. Am I right, fellow hoarders?


----------



## Ku_otaku1

kiwiturtle said:


> I'd hope for more storage space. Am I right, fellow hoarders?



Agree 100%


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Also, instead of the same system being connected to all of of the drawers, have a system for EACH AND EVERY drawer in your house (includes lockers at the train station and museum).


----------



## oath2order

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Also, instead of the same system being connected to all of of the drawers, have a system for EACH AND EVERY drawer in your house (includes lockers at the train station and museum).



That is not going to happen. The reason for the lockers in the train station and the museum is to access your storage in your house


----------



## aliscka

I'm going to predict that they'll be releasing the new Animal Crossing for both the New 3DS and the Wii-U, because Wii-U sales and New 3DS sales are probably not going to be that great and they'll need a kicker for the both of them (Wii-U's have been out for a while and I know two people who have one.)

As for new features that I want:

-Toolbox. Please. Just. Please. This way instead of just storing my tools in my letters and having to hurriedly take them out when I spot something, I can just easily take them out with the use of a toolbox feature! Please. Goodness. Extra tools would just go into your pockets, I suppose.
-Ability to change character's skin color WITHOUT tanning. I still can't believe Nintendo hasn't done this. The fact that I have to make my character black by standing out in the sun is frankly insulting and stupid. Just make it the player's choice right from the beginning, damn!
-Ability to place markers for villager's houses simply so that they'll stop putting their house _right in front of mine._
-Ability to remove rocks? Probs not, though.
-STORY TIME. When I was six, I got Animal Crossing GCN and one of the villagers said I should throw a party and invite everyone in town, so I decorated my house up and wrote out personalized invitations to all 19 of my villagers (an especially lovely one for Lucky, because he was my favorite) and it hit 6:00 PM of the night of the party... and no one came. Being six, I cried for, like, hours. So yeah. We should totally have an ability to throw parties. Invite up to three villagers maybe and have party foods and games to play? Yeah.
-More hairstyle options. Especially some curly-haired options.
-Mii makeovers have always looked... really... wrong. The head is too big, or something. Maybe fix that.

That's all I got.


----------



## Boccages

aliscka said:


> -STORY TIME. When I was six, I got Animal Crossing GCN and one of the villagers said I should throw a party and invite everyone in town, so I decorated my house up and wrote out personalized invitations to all 19 of my villagers (an especially lovely one for Lucky, because he was my favorite) and it hit 6:00 PM of the night of the party... and no one came. Being six, I cried for, like, hours. So yeah. We should totally have an ability to throw parties. Invite up to three villagers maybe and have party foods and games to play? Yeah.



That is, literally, the cutest and saddest story I've ever read on this board. So cute, so sad in fact that I just told my mom who went *Awwwww* by the way


----------



## aliscka

NouvelleOrange said:


> That is, literally, the cutest and saddest story I've ever read on this board. So cute, so sad in fact that I just told my mom who went *Awwwww* by the way



Haha, aww! XD If only I could tell Nintendo that story.


----------



## Boccages

aliscka said:


> Haha, aww! XD If only I could tell Nintendo that story.



I feel so old now. You were 6 in 2002. I was 19. I remember being quite sad though when I saw that Olive had been cut from the cast in Animal Crossing Wild World. She was my favorite in the GCN build of the game.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

NouvelleOrange said:


> I feel so old now. You were 6 in 2002. I was 19. I remember being quite sad though when I saw that Olive had been cut from the cast in Animal Crossing Wild World. She was my favorite in the GCN build of the game.



Wait.

19+13=...32!?

That's twice my age!


----------



## milkyi

Being Able to put millions of bells in bunches together 99 max
Oh lord how this would help me so much.


----------



## Boccages

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Wait.
> 
> 19+13=...32!?
> 
> That's twice my age!



Yup. Born in late 1982 here. I remember being 5 and getting a NES at Christmas. I got a plastic box when all I wanted was toys. I soon found out what to do with that plastic box though.


----------



## Goop

If I don't get myself some bat villagers I'm going to be a cranky Goop.​


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

NouvelleOrange said:


> Yup. Born in late 1982 here. I remember being 5 and getting a NES at Christmas. I got a plastic box when all I wanted was toys. I soon found out what to do with that plastic box though.








What did you do with it?


----------



## PlasmaPower

It would be nice if you could tell hybrid red flowers from regular red flowers...


----------



## annabeth

omg noooo not the wii u I don't own a wii u and im not going to buy the new 3ds wtf!! I hope they make it available for the current 3ds system...


----------



## Boccages

annabeth, you have to move on from the 3DS at one point. It's a sure, sure thing the next Animal Crossing game won't be for the 3DS. It will either be for the Wii U or the next Nintendo handheld console.


----------



## oath2order

annabeth said:


> omg noooo not the wii u I don't own a wii u and im not going to buy the new 3ds wtf!! I hope they make it available for the current 3ds system...



It will not be for the current 3DS.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I'm hoping for an ability to move existing PWPs. So that way, I don't have to destroy it, wait a day, set up a fundraiser for the PWP in a different location, wait another day, then it appears.


----------



## PlasmaPower

It would also be very nice if you could have the QR code machine in your house. I don't want to not be able to scan some QR codes into the game just because the Able Sisters' shop is closed.


----------



## Boccages

oath2order said:


> It will not be for the current 3DS.



I don't see Nintendo releasing a new Animal Crossing for a dying console (even with the small bump in sales accounted for the New 3DS).


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Some things I really want:

Peppy Deers
Female Lions
More Male Kangaroos
Uchi Hamsters
Spread-Out Personalities
Hand-written notes
Improved Town Tunes


----------



## oreo

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Some things I really want:
> 
> Peppy Deers
> Female Lions
> More Male Kangaroos
> Uchi Hamsters
> Spread-Out Personalities
> Hand-written notes
> Improved Town Tunes


I want the rude and interesting conversations back like in Animal Crossing for the Gamecube!


----------



## Boccages

What does spread out personalities mean?


----------



## spCrossing

milkbae said:


> I want the rude and interesting conversations back like in Animal Crossing for the Gamecube!



Can we please bring that back?

Those conversations were mean-spirited sometimes, but hilarious at the same time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



NouvelleOrange said:


> What does spread out personalities mean?



Pretty much how the personalities were in the Gamecube game.


----------



## Boccages

I had the GameCube game. What does it mean


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

spCrossing said:


> Can we please bring that back?
> 
> Those conversations were mean-spirited sometimes, but hilarious at the same time.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much how the personalities were in the Gamecube game.



I meant spread out between villagers.


----------



## Boccages

OK, explain the concept, please


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Uchi Wolves and Hamsters and Ducks and Mice and Elephants.
Peppy Wolves and Deers and Elephants.
Smug Cats and Cubs.
Cranky Elephants.
Octopi of every other personality.


----------



## aliscka

Does anyone remember the cute little town events in GCN Animal Crossing? The events in all the later Animal Crossings just aren't as fun!

Like, the sports fair! And you could actually DO the activities with the villagers. And also, tossing the little coin in the fountain and making a wish was super fun, too!

I just want more events in town where you see the villagers actively participating. It'd be a lot more fun!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

aliscka said:


> Does anyone remember the cute little town events in GCN Animal Crossing? The events in all the later Animal Crossings just aren't as fun!
> 
> Like, the sports fair! And you could actually DO the activities with the villagers. And also, tossing the little coin in the fountain and making a wish was super fun, too!
> 
> I just want more events in town where you see the villagers actively participating. It'd be a lot more fun!



This and better animal AI.


----------



## seanrc

Being able to start with a darker skinned character, and MAYBE more villagers limit, more 'food' villagers like Tangy and Ketchup, bigger island, easier T&T Emporium, (Since June 30th I still don't have it -.-) more fruits, another personality?


----------



## a potato

My friend and I have actually been talking about this for about a year and here are some of our ideas

General rock placement (like you pick general spots like a 4x4 area or something and a rock will appear there
CUSTOM RIVERS.
The city
General building placement (similar to rocks)
More bridges!
More even villager distribution (There are like 20 cats and 3 octopi...)
EXTENDED CHARACTER LIMITS FOR NAMES.
Ability to change a villager's shirt whenever
Better nicknames.
A bigger house
More storage!
ABD Transfers
 Better design option
Bigger inventory
Digby having a bigger role
More ordinaces
Different types of trees!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

a potato said:


> My friend and I have actually been talking about this for about a year and here are some of our ideas
> 
> General rock placement (like you pick general spots like a 4x4 area or something and a rock will appear there
> CUSTOM RIVERS.
> The city
> General building placement (similar to rocks)
> More bridges!
> More even villager distribution (There are like 20 cats and 3 octopi...)
> EXTENDED CHARACTER LIMITS FOR NAMES.
> Ability to change a villager's shirt whenever
> Better nicknames.
> A bigger house
> More storage!
> ABD Transfers
> Better design option
> Bigger inventory
> Digby having a bigger role
> More ordinaces
> Different types of trees!



Yes. Also, since *Gay*le is in New Leaf, chances are, if Nosegay comes back, she won't have her name changed. But if she does, BACKLASH. LOTS OF IT.


----------



## seanrc

I've had the game for a long time. Maybe after a month, no more tutorials?


----------



## Boccages

Yup. I don't need to be reminded how to use wrapping paper or the camera.


----------



## Maris82084

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Some things I really want:
> Peppy Deers
> Female Lions
> More Male Kangaroos
> Uchi Hamsters
> Spread-Out Personalities
> Hand-written notes
> Improved Town Tunes



yes. Female lions would be so cool. Would you add any new personalities?

I want silver roses.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I want some emotes that the animal villagers can only do.

And I want to do emotes while walking, which is also something only your villagers can do.


----------



## LostNoob

I have a feeling that the next game will probably be a lot like New Leaf, just bigger.

Bigger towns.

More villagers.

More shops and special buildings in the town and more special visitors that randomly visit the town.

More customization options, New Leaf was kinda focused around the ability to customize nearly everything, I have a feeling the Wii U version will expand on that.

Amiibo functionality, I have a feeling this will be a big part of the game, not sure what they'll do though, I would think that they would just be merely cosmetic options or something rather than locking content behind the Amiibo's (it's Nintendo, not Ubisoft  they wouldn't do that to us, right?... right?)

More Miiverse functionality, this is a given, all first party Wii U games have Miiverse built in as a gameplay mechanic, more so than 3DS games, everything you do from catching bugs to upgrading your house will have an option to post to miiverse, I wouldn't be surprised if the notice board in the town hall has some Miiverse announcements and stuff too.

The Wii U version will have a new feature that will be the core gimmick behind the gameplay that will be the main selling point of that game (like the city in City Folk)

And as for things I hope get added (that probably won't)

Free camera controls rather than a fixed camera angle.

More interesting and varied map including things like hills and swampy areas and so on.

More things such as minigames that add new stuff to the game, I'm sure it'll have minigames like New Leafs island games, but ones that have more interesting gameplay and stuff.

Being able to share a town with friends online, probably something that may have to wait for the next home console Animal Crossing game due to the fact it'd need to always be connected to the internet.
(It would also be cool if, rather than sharing a town, you share a region like in Sim City, and you pick a town from that region, if you have friends in that region, you can freely walk around the region and walk to your friends town, again, always online, and timezones would be an issue with that as well )

Edit: Oh and Gloves... Why can't my character wear gloves?
I want gloves...
And scarves.
And coats/jumpers/jackets and so on that go over the shirts, use the power of the Wii U to have layers!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

LostNoob said:


> I have a feeling that the next game will probably be a lot like New Leaf, just bigger.
> 
> Bigger towns.
> 
> More villagers.
> 
> More shops and special buildings in the town and more special visitors that randomly visit the town.
> 
> More customization options, New Leaf was kinda focused around the ability to customize nearly everything, I have a feeling the Wii U version will expand on that.
> 
> Amiibo functionality, I have a feeling this will be a big part of the game, not sure what they'll do though, I would think that they would just be merely cosmetic options or something rather than locking content behind the Amiibo's (it's Nintendo, not Ubisoft  they wouldn't do that to us, right?... right?)
> 
> More Miiverse functionality, this is a given, all first party Wii U games have Miiverse built in as a gameplay mechanic, more so than 3DS games, everything you do from catching bugs to upgrading your house will have an option to post to miiverse, I wouldn't be surprised if the notice board in the town hall has some Miiverse announcements and stuff too.
> 
> The Wii U version will have a new feature that will be the core gimmick behind the gameplay that will be the main selling point of that game (like the city in City Folk)
> 
> And as for things I hope get added (that probably won't)
> 
> Free camera controls rather than a fixed camera angle.
> 
> More interesting and varied map including things like hills and swampy areas and so on.
> 
> More things such as minigames that add new stuff to the game, I'm sure it'll have minigames like New Leafs island games, but ones that have more interesting gameplay and stuff.
> 
> Being able to share a town with friends online, probably something that may have to wait for the next home console Animal Crossing game due to the fact it'd need to always be connected to the internet.
> (It would also be cool if, rather than sharing a town, you share a region like in Sim City, and you pick a town from that region, if you have friends in that region, you can freely walk around the region and walk to your friends town, again, always online, and timezones would be an issue with that as well )



All of these. Also, make the text boxes translucent white again, instead of translucent black.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I'd like to see Special characters (Isabelle, Tom Nook, Pete, etc) to fall into pitfalls.

I'd also like to see your villagers wear shirts with sleeves.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Sleeves? Yes.

Also, Pokemon fortunes, like a Zinnia costume or a Primal Weather Duo model.


----------



## Boccages

Better graphics. I mean, Animal Crossing's art direction need an overhaul. Trees should be bigger, houses too.
I think the town should be bigger which would make place to incorporate the shopping street inside the village as it once was (but scattered it was back then). 
Nintendo should also bring back beaches that are not separated by cliffs and leaves patches (as in the GCN game). 
Most of all, I want a free camera like in the Wind Waker. The right stick would serve to move the camera around. I was roaming about on Outset island and man, it felt like this could be an Animal Crossing village. 
Each village would be located on a different island and you could take a boat and sail to your friends villages located on different islands ? la Wind Waker.
They could use the cell-shaded look art direction of the Wind Waker to update the art style of the Animal Crossing serie.
Isabelle, Tom Nook, Blathers, the Able Sisters and pretty much all the characters that work inside the village would get their own house, leaving for work everyday at roughly the same time and we could follow them to their shop.
 The return of some of the GameCube MIA characters that are missed : Olive, Woolio, etc.
 I want paths to be build able PWP. I don't like the irksome way it's designed as of now. Paths do not blend well with the game's textures.
Couple the buildable PWP paths with new activities for characters. For example, some could jog along the path, or get back from the grocery with a basket along the path. And during winter time, animals could shovel the snow in front of their yard or even along the path and you could help them. 
Some of the characters could be housemates. What if O'Hare and Pate lived in the same house ? Pate would have the upper stairs while O'Hare would live in the basement with the common room being shared ? Then they would talk about what each other does, and what habit from the other is annoying to the other...
Also, the number of animals inhabiting your town would increase only if you built a new PWP for house foundations, meaning that new inhabitants could only live where you already built an empty house. Your village would start with 4 animals and you could increase this number to 16 or 20 through PWP for residential houses. Multiplying these houses would leave you less place for other PWP like fountains, benches, lighthouse, etc. That would also solve the problem down the problem of animals plopping down their house in an unwanted area of your town. I mean, who takes down their whole house after moving ? Nobody. Animals that have left would leave behind an empty house for a newcomer to take further down.
In Harvest Moon, characters have an occupation. They have a routine and can be found doing work or spending time with other characters depending of the hour of the day and the day of the week. I don't mean the characters should always be found at the same spot everyday, but some of their activities could be daily. They could have an activity they do at a certain time during the week where you know you would find them.


----------



## DCB

The next game should be even more realistic. For instance, there's no way a house or even the expansions could be done in one day. They would take months. And there would be lots of noise and inconvenience. {Alright, just kidding.  }

But really:

Some other things I actually want:

-the ability to rename designs without having to go through the redesign screen
-having villagers actually sleep in their beds, if they have one, instead of standing up
-the ability to assist villagers with item placement in their homes. This could occur in a number of ways.

e.g., Ribbot has asked you to replace his sleek closet with a similar-sized item. After giving him the new item, he would say, "Thanks so much for -the new item-! Do you want to come over to my house and help me place it?" with the replies being, "Sure!" or "No way!"

Another scenario: You are visiting Bam in his home. One of his talking prompts would be, "I'm rearranging some items. Do you want to help?" You answer "Yes," and then have the ability to move Bam's furniture around. You would be able to pick up items for convenience, but you wouldn't be able to take any items. If you tried to leave with one of Bam's items, he would stop you with, "Where are you going? You still have my Alpine Closet," for example.


----------



## unintentional

NouvelleOrange said:


> OK, explain the concept, please



I think they mean making the cranky/snooty villagers as rude as they were.  I wish they brought that back (for ac;nl) and I hope they do for whatever the next one will be.  They were so funny and it was satisfying to be like "Woah [insert cranky villager] is a friend." as compared to now you can talk to them once and they are really nice. 

Basically to stop watering down personality.

However, Captain is meaning more of each personality in the animal groups.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DCB said:


> The next game should be even more realistic. For instance, there's no way a house or even the expansions could be done in one day. They would take months. And there would be lots of noise and inconvenience. {Alright, just kidding.  }
> 
> But really:
> 
> Some other things I actually want:
> 
> -the ability to rename designs without having to go through the redesign screen
> -having villagers actually sleep in their beds, if they have one, instead of standing up
> -the ability to assist villagers with item placement in their homes. This could occur in a number of ways.
> 
> e.g., Ribbot has asked you to replace his sleek closet with a similar-sized item. After giving him the new item, he would say, "Thanks so much for -the new item-! Do you want to come over to my house and help me place it?" with the replies being, "Sure!" or "No way!"
> 
> *Another scenario: You are visiting Bam in his home. One of his talking prompts would be, "I'm rearranging some items. Do you want to help?" You answer "Yes," and then have the ability to move Bam's furniture around. You would be able to pick up items for convenience, but you wouldn't be able to take any items. If you tried to leave with one of Bam's items, he would stop you with, "Where are you going? You still have my Alpine Closet," for example.*



That sounds really great!  I never thought I'd want an idea to be implemented as much as I do this one.  It'd make getting houses to look a theme/not all heckied up easier and, to me at least, more fun.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Boccages

I think the ideas I posted in my last message are not short of genial. Why hasn't Nintendo called me yet  That and I could implement some of those good ideas you have written on in here.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I'd love to have the QR code machine in my house...


----------



## DCB

I wonder, also, if a Greenhouse PWP would be possible. It would probably be a permanent PWP. Perhaps only certain hybrids could grow inside, and/or flowers wouldn't wilt whilst inside. I think this would be useful for people who prefer to have ordinances besides the Beautiful Town one.


----------



## unintentional

DCB said:


> I wonder, also, if a Greenhouse PWP would be possible. It would probably be a permanent PWP. Perhaps only certain hybrids could grow inside, and/or flowers wouldn't wilt whilst inside. I think this would be useful for people who prefer to have ordinances besides the Beautiful Town one.



oh, that sounds cool.  Maybe they have a higher hybrid chance and flowers wouldn't wilt (or have to be watered less, at least) ;w;


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

My hopes
~More Villager's
~bigger town
~MORE QR CODE SPACE that annoy me
~More shops
~More PWP


----------



## Richluna

Will love to the like a video game shop run by a nerd guinea pig  ,where you can play little minigames

Love the ability to get pwp without being request by villagers so frustrating

Bigger town, with hills

More space in pockets

Ability to trade up stuff online without just throwing things 

Easier way to transfer money

Choose where villagers will move


----------



## Azza

DarkOnyx said:


> I hope they add a sprinkler public work project. It could water all of the flowers within three-five spaces.



YESSSSSS!!!!!
Hehehe, anyways probably more octopus villagers and a wider variety of things that they can say. It gets boring when you have two villagers of the same type next to each other and they say the same thing.... And possibly amiibo cards/figures to chose who moves in next? Thats all I got 
EDIT: Oh and seriously, THEY NEED FORKS IN RIVERS!! I would always reset until I could find one with a house on the little island part XD


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988

More pwps
More ordinances
360 camera anywhere instead of just in houses
More rooms for houses (ie you can have  multiple rooms on the second floor)
Amiibo support; cards for normal villagers figurines for special characters like Isabelle or Gracie; scan once a day to revive a random gift. Also scanning villager cards increases the likelihood of them moving in and staying in your town.
Ability to transfer data from new leaf kind of like city folk but you can also transfer items, bells etc as well
Seperate toolbox for things the character can hold (not just shovel or axe but also things like umbrellas glow wands timer etc)
Bigger wallet (you can carry 999999 bells at once without having to put bell bags in pockets taking up space)
Stacking items other than fruit


----------



## Toot

If anything, a ne AC ould end up on the Wii right? 

I would actually like to see some old villagers come back. As well as the Cliffs. The  cliffs just made the town feel so much bigger in my opinion. Lol


----------



## P.K.

I think bringing back the mass deletion of letters can would be nice. It's a real nuisance to have to delete them one by one.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Also, playing as the animals.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I would get chastised for this, but...

WE NEED TO REMOVE SOME VILLAGERS!!

Desperately seeking Xe-- I mean, removal:

Erik
Fuchsia
Graham
Grizzly
Chow
Vic
T-Bone
Fang
Chief
Avery
Jitters
Peck
Frobert
Cousteau
Bud
Rory
Marcel
Benjamin
Lucky
Bones
Cube
Rodeo
Alice
Melba
WW!Sally
Poppy
Merry
Tabby
Tangy
Anicotti
Rabbit!Carmen
Pippy
Gabi
Ruby
Klaus
Paula
Curlos
Colton
Ed
Monique
Ankha
Baabara
Mallary
Gloria
Miranda
Freya
Gwen
Kiki
Agnes
Muffy


----------



## Ku_otaku1

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I would get chastised for this, but...
> 
> WE NEED TO REMOVE SOME VILLAGERS!!
> 
> Desperately seeking Xe-- I mean, removal:
> 
> Erik
> Fuchsia
> Graham
> Grizzly
> Chow
> Vic
> T-Bone
> Fang
> Chief
> Avery
> Jitters
> Peck
> Frobert
> Cousteau
> Bud
> Rory
> Marcel
> Benjamin
> Lucky
> Bones
> Cube
> Rodeo
> Alice
> Melba
> WW!Sally
> Poppy
> Merry
> Tabby
> Tangy
> Anicotti
> Rabbit!Carmen
> Pippy
> Gabi
> Ruby
> Klaus
> Paula
> Curlos
> Colton
> Ed
> Monique
> Ankha
> Baabara
> Mallary
> Gloria
> Miranda
> Freya
> Gwen
> Kiki
> Agnes
> Muffy



Erik Fang and Chief don't need removed! I LOVE those guys!


----------



## Boccages

Yes you will get sanctioned big time for this.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I would get chastised for this, but...
> 
> WE NEED TO REMOVE SOME VILLAGERS!!
> 
> Desperately seeking Xe-- I mean, removal:
> 
> Erik
> Fuchsia
> Graham
> Grizzly
> Chow
> Vic
> T-Bone
> Fang
> Chief
> Avery
> Jitters
> Peck
> Frobert
> Cousteau
> Bud
> Rory
> Marcel
> Benjamin
> Lucky
> Bones
> Cube
> Rodeo
> Alice
> Melba
> WW!Sally
> Poppy
> Merry
> Tabby
> Tangy
> Anicotti
> Rabbit!Carmen
> Pippy
> Gabi
> Ruby
> Klaus
> Paula
> Curlos
> Colton
> Ed
> Monique
> Ankha
> Baabara
> Mallary
> Gloria
> Miranda
> Freya
> Gwen
> Kiki
> Agnes
> Muffy



Jeez, might as well get rid of all the villagers and replace them with human villagers.


----------



## infinikitten

If it's on Wii-U I'm not gonna be playing it for yeeears (by which point there will probably be another one) because I tend not to buy Nintendo consoles until they go way down in price. But I'd like to see the issues with the current one addressed, and apart from that, I'd really love a bigger town, and more variation within the personalities.


----------



## Le Lenny

I would like even more multiplayer features and upgrades. Especially the ability to be able to send a letter to someone else from your own town!


----------



## Azza

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I would get chastised for this, but...
> 
> WE NEED TO REMOVE SOME VILLAGERS!!
> 
> Desperately seeking Xe-- I mean, removal:
> 
> Erik
> Fuchsia
> Graham
> Grizzly
> Chow
> Vic
> T-Bone
> Fang
> Chief
> Avery
> Jitters
> Peck
> Frobert
> Cousteau
> Bud
> Rory
> Marcel
> Benjamin
> Lucky
> Bones
> Cube
> Rodeo
> Alice
> Melba
> WW!Sally
> Poppy
> Merry
> Tabby
> Tangy
> Anicotti
> Rabbit!Carmen
> Pippy
> Gabi
> Ruby
> Klaus
> Paula
> Curlos
> Colton
> Ed
> Monique
> Ankha
> Baabara
> Mallary
> Gloria
> Miranda
> Freya
> Gwen
> Kiki
> Agnes
> Muffy


Keep Erik and your all good....


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I would get chastised for this, but...
> 
> WE NEED TO REMOVE SOME VILLAGERS!!
> 
> Desperately seeking Xe-- I mean, removal:
> 
> Erik
> Fuchsia
> Graham
> Grizzly
> Chow
> Vic
> T-Bone
> Fang
> Chief
> Avery
> Jitters
> Peck
> Frobert
> Cousteau
> Bud
> Rory
> Marcel
> Benjamin
> Lucky
> Bones
> Cube
> Rodeo
> Alice
> Melba
> WW!Sally
> Poppy
> Merry
> Tabby
> Tangy
> Anicotti
> Rabbit!Carmen
> Pippy
> Gabi
> Ruby
> Klaus
> Paula
> Curlos
> Colton
> Ed
> Monique
> Ankha
> Baabara
> Mallary
> Gloria
> Miranda
> Freya
> Gwen
> Kiki
> Agnes
> Muffy


Please... Let's remove:
Pecan
Beardo
O'Hare
Eugene
Tammy
Walker
Penelope


----------



## pippy1994

Haydenn said:


> sorry if this is in the wrong section/ already made or not allowed
> 
> But yeah, title says it all, what do you expect or predict to be in the next Animal Crossing game (if there is)
> 
> ? I hope to see a raise in the amount of villagers you have
> ?I also really want the option to choose where they move into lol
> ?Easier to places paths and should be able to stack more things than just fruit
> ?More Octopus villagers :3
> ?As for predictions, its probably going to be for the New 3DS or Wii U :/ IDK



I don't want to have the power of choosing where villagers go, I like it how it is now.
I predict Reese and Cyrus will have a baby. o:


----------



## noizora

I think it'd be great if we had more say in where animals would move into.
If we would still be mayor in the next game maybe every time there's a new move in you could choose greet them at the train station,  they could say something like "Oh, I haven't decided where to place my house yet" and you could either reply "I'll help you choose a place!" or "Maybe you should take a look around town" to let them move randomly.

Once you replied to help them choose a place to put their house the animal could have a randomly generated 'location preference', for example an animal could say "Thanks for helping me choose a place to live, but keep in mind that I want a house _near the river_ or _away from any other houses/buildings_ etc." You get the idea. Then the rest of the process can be something like how you picked out the spot for your house with Tom Nook.

Anyway just realised this isn't an expectation/prediction for the next game at all haha. Just something I think would be cool


----------



## bumblebeeee

I wish we could choose where villagers move in. Like, I don't wanna spend 4 hours setting a plot. Things would be soooo much easier if they could ask me to choose a plot for them after all Im the mayor so why not??

And personally I dont like the void system. Whenever I go to someone else's town I risk getting their voided villager (unless I'm adopting someone else). I don't see the point of the void system anyways, why did Nintendo even create it in the first place 

Ohh and one last thing. I wish Isabelle would let me know when a villager is thinking about leaving- instead of when they're already in boxes and I cant even stop them. She could just be like "Oh mayor btw I've heard that Chadder is thinking about leaving, why not try giving him some advice about it?" Personally I havent lost a dreamy due to surprise boxes but every time I see this happening to someone else I feel really sad.


----------



## MaddyMaddy

A colour system like pantone which includes every shade/tint/colour imaginable when creating patterns instead of only having a limited selection of colours to choose from, creating paths would be a million times better! and be able to create them so it would blend into the ground oppose to big blocky ugly things and do more amazing things with patterns for clothes


----------



## Manaberry

I'd love to be able to change your town name! Like changing your town flag, something simple and easy.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

The Hidden Owl said:


> Please... Let's remove:
> Pecan
> Beardo
> O'Hare
> Eugene
> Tammy
> Walker
> Penelope



YOU CAN'T _DO_ THAT!!


----------



## Leela

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I would get chastised for this, but...
> 
> WE NEED TO REMOVE SOME VILLAGERS!!
> 
> Desperately seeking Xe-- I mean, removal:
> 
> Erik
> Fuchsia
> Graham
> Grizzly
> Chow
> Vic
> T-Bone
> Fang
> Chief
> Avery
> Jitters
> Peck
> Frobert
> Cousteau
> Bud
> Rory
> Marcel
> Benjamin
> Lucky
> Bones
> Cube
> Rodeo
> Alice
> Melba
> WW!Sally
> Poppy
> Merry
> Tabby
> Tangy
> Anicotti
> Rabbit!Carmen
> Pippy
> Gabi
> Ruby
> Klaus
> Paula
> Curlos
> Colton
> Ed
> Monique
> Ankha
> Baabara
> Mallary
> Gloria
> Miranda
> Freya
> Gwen
> Kiki
> Agnes
> Muffy



I don't think they'll remove that many villagers. Correct me if I'm wrong, but in New Leaf, the only villager that was removed from the Wii game was Champ because he looked like Porter. They'll probably keep the current villagers and add new ones. Also, if the next game is on the Wii U, there'll be more memory for more villagers.


----------



## LostNoob

I kind of hope they don't remove any villagers at all.
Even the ugly ones are sort of liked...
I'd rather see more villagers added to get a massive amount of villagers in the game to the point where the chance of two towns getting the same villagers is really small.


----------



## n64king

I'm just curious to see how big the game world will be. If they'll stick to their normal size or if they'll give it the HD/WiiU push and make it a huge landscape. 
Tbh this would have been a better time to bust out the City from City Folk instead of the Wii. I always was disappointed that the CITY was more like a strip mall in the middle of no where. 
I'm sure you can count in bringing back multiple level towns though, that seems to be for consoles while 1 level is for handheld.


----------



## Sashataras

I know a *LOT* of mine have already been said..
I'm not sure if someone said this already but I want an option to go to a dream town with someone. Like maybe there could be 2 beds instead of one. You can enter the DA, have the friend lay down first, then you lay down in the other one. It's the same as the island tours basically.

I just really want to visit an amazing dream town with someone at the same time... That would be amazing!!!


----------



## Quill

I'd also like the option to leave the dream town mayor a note, possibly through the bulletin board and they could get it as a letter maybe? I've been to so many gorgeous towns where I wanted to tell the owner how much I enjoyed it, but there's no way to do that. 

But I think being able to decide where villagers plant their houses would be the best upgrade.


----------



## toxapex

n64king said:


> I'm just curious to see how big the game world will be. If they'll stick to their normal size or if they'll give it the HD/WiiU push and make it a huge landscape.
> Tbh this would have been a better time to bust out the City from City Folk instead of the Wii. I always was disappointed that the CITY was more like a strip mall in the middle of no where.
> I'm sure you can count in bringing back multiple level towns though, that seems to be for consoles while 1 level is for handheld.



I'm totally on board with two-level towns, as long as it's like PG and CF, rather than NL's top level being the town and its bottom level being the beach.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I'd like it if they incorporated some elements from the movie into the next game.


----------



## cheezyfries

just like izora said, i wish that we had input on where villagers lived! a cool thing would be if villagers pinged you randomly saying (it would differ with personality types) "oh, i think that the place where my house is is a bit stale, i was thinking of moving somewhere else in town!" then you could tell them to either move where their house is or to stay where they are. then you could tell them in general what area of town, like "near the cobblestone bridge, near the cafe, near town hall, near the river" or something like that! the ping would be rare, but it could potentially happen. this could also apply to campers, when they say that they're thinking of moving to your town, you could say something like "i know the perfect place for you to move!" then give them a general idea where! i really wish they would do this, it'd help prevent villagers from moving in at a bad place / the frustration that comes with moving a villager out.


----------



## Boccages

PlasmaPower said:


> I'd like it if they incorporated some elements from the movie into the next game.



That intrigues me. Which ones ?


----------



## DarkFox7

-More storage
-Bat villagers
-Another octopus
-The ability to turn PWPs sideways
-Two new personalities
-More note options for town tune (not a big deal to many but I'm huge on music)
-More design storage
-Slopes and more foresty vibes, like in the GC version
-Old villagers being brought back
-Ability to change color of buildings
-Ability to choose where villagers move
-Ability to force a villager out 
-Ability to convince a villager to stay when they're in boxes
-Ability to get a villager to move back without cycling
-Ability to change PWP and house placements without erasing them and rebuilding
-A grid shown for when you're placing PWPs
-More in-depth personalities, the ones in New Leaf are so weak

All I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Boccages

The obstacle in making Bats villagers is actually making them likeable. Bats are pretty ugly animals, they look like monstrous mice with wings (actually, the French word for bat is chauve-souris which means bald-mouse). If the Nintendo artist can make likeable bats, than we are good to go. But, right off the bat like that, I don't think we are going to get bats, worms or snakes villagers...


----------



## oath2order

NouvelleOrange said:


> The obstacle in making Bats villagers is actually making them likeable. Bats are pretty ugly animals, they look like monstrous mice with wings (actually, the French word for bat is chauve-souris which means bald-mouse). If the Nintendo artist can make likeable bats, than we are good to go. But, right off the bat like that, I don't think we are going to get bats, worms or snakes villagers...



Worms or snakes? That's something people actually suggest? Wow. I have no idea how they'd do that. They don't have arms...

I doubt bats or sharks (seen suggestions for them) will ever happen.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I'd like it if the animal villagers had mailboxes so you can deliver them right now.

Of course, that'll make Pete useless, but the animals can get their letters anytime.


----------



## Espurr96

I hope it's as creative and making it more YOUR GAME like New Leaf is. 
-More storage
-Multiple Storage items


----------



## Jake

i'd like to think bats will happen. a lot of people dont think they'd work, but if you google image something like 'animal crossing bat villagers" there's a lot of fan art, and tbh they look really good.

plus, not that i think it'd happen, but bat villagers would show an opportunity to allow nocturnal villagers, like ok you're playing at like 4am and everyone is sleeping but ohey there's one of my bat villagers walking around nbd.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> i'd like to think bats will happen. a lot of people dont think they'd work, but if you google image something like 'animal crossing bat villagers" there's a lot of fan art, and tbh they look really good.
> 
> plus, not that i think it'd happen, but bat villagers would show an opportunity to allow nocturnal villagers, like ok you're playing at like 4am and everyone is sleeping but ohey there's one of my bat villagers walking around nbd.



Well, more likely than worms, I'll give 'em that


----------



## DCB

I would imagine that bat villagers would probably just use a model similar to cat villagers {the head at least}...just with bat wings.


----------



## LostNoob

I'm sure they can make bats look likable, they have anteaters and wolves in Animal Crossing which are also known to be either creepy or scary.
I want to see badgers in Animal Crossing, go for a full on Wind in the Willows themed town, well, Resetti will have to be mr mole


----------



## PlasmaPower

NouvelleOrange said:


> That intrigues me. Which ones ?



Sorry for the late reply, but they should put actual swimsuits in place of wetsuits, give all the villagers actual paws, and have the villagers change their clothes depending on the season.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

PlasmaPower said:


> Sorry for the late reply, but they should put actual swimsuits in place of wetsuits, give all the villagers actual paws, and have the villagers change their clothes depending on the season.



Well, the idea sounds WONDERFUL!!


----------



## tumut

I wish villagers wouldn't change there clothes unless you sen them clothes in the male. Or I like the seasonal clothes idea. 
I want a majora moon, mother brain, falchion, and the fire emblem as fortune cookie items, as well as nintendo soundtracks (zelda, mario, metroid, themes)

Different types of saplings to purchase, other than the normal ones and cedar. (Birch, Maple, hemlock etc.)

A steampunk gracie set, maybe another new gracie set too

Props sold at Labelles (like an umbrella and a prop each day king's scepter,broomstick, sword,glowstick etc.)

More house exteriors

I want a few more villagers (like 20) and for them to butcher at least 30 of them

The normal personality renamed mellow, and the uchi personality renamed tomboy or something that isn't a foreign word.


----------



## cosmic-latte

I think it would be pretty cool if your mayor could be something other than a human. Also, the rocks are pretty annoying, so I hope they will let you choose where to place them.


----------



## Torts McGorts

A restaurant ran by Franklin that you can unlock on your Main Street. You can bring him different ingredients and complete a recipe book as you go a long. Maybe earn bells or have exclusive items (ala The Roost) when you sell dishes to customers.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

cosmic-latte said:


> I think it would be pretty cool if your mayor could be something other than a human. Also, the rocks are pretty annoying, so I hope they will let you choose where to place them.



A Cat mayor?

If you could choose between every single species seen in the game...


----------

